# "Katt" & "Cameo" 3 week old pics



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

and here they areeeeeeeeeeeeeee:


*Katt - 3 weeks old*
Agouti Blazed Dumbo










*Cameo - 3 weeks old*
Blue Agouti Baldie Dumbo Velveteen









Enjoy!!


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

They are ADORIBLE! Katt has such cute makings and Cameo is such a lovley color!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

awwwwmygawd! they are sooo cuuute! can i steal them?!


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Aww... you have the cutest ratties ever! I can't wait until I get my rat(s)...


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

AW! They are so adorable!


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone...they are adorable, aren't they  and having to wait another 3 weeks is gonna be torture for me...lol

Anyone else notice that Katt looks like she's wearing a giraffe on her head (the white marking) and Giraffes happen to be my favorite wildlife animal...she is definately meant for me


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww! They are both so adorable.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They're so precious!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

What sweeties! How can you stand to wait three more weeks? Post more pictures when you bring them home! Are they boys or girls?


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks  they are cute huh, and yes I will definitely be taking more pics when they get here, being that taking pictures of my fuzzykids is an addiction  

So, you'll all probably get to the point where you'll get tired of pics of Katt and Cameo...rofl

and to answer dragons question, they are both girls and sisters as well, from the same litter and believe me, the wait is making me crazy...lol


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, why is cameo so smooshed against that blanket? they're adorable. *gush*


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

teehee, giraffe, it's my dad's favorite as well, they are so cute....and flat!


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Cuteness overload..awww


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Daha. Giraffe rat. *snicker*


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL...flat? Yes they are cute aren't they 

*Onlyono - *I have no idea why she looks smooshed against that blanket...I figured that maybe she was tuckered out, being that the breeder does pics during out of cage play time

*miloandroxie - *LOL @ giraffe rat...thats cute


----------

